# Southbend 8x18" lathe



## Don1966 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing this southbend lathe. Just wondering if anyone has one and I need guidance. Is this lathe rigid and is it worth what they'd ask for it? I currently have a Micromark 7x14" lathe and looking for something a little bigger and rigid. http://www.grizzly.com/products/South-Bend-8K-8-x-18-Lathe/SB1001

Regards Don


----------



## Mainer (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it worth it? Good question. If one can take the marketing claims about its quality at face value, it probably is. Maybe. The question I think you really need to answer is, what is it worth to you? Is it worth $3,364 of your money? 

There is no mention of collets. Before I bought it I'd make sure it can accept some kind of collets.

The number of thread pitches it can cut is quite limited. That may or may not be a problem.

With a 1.5hp motor, it is way overpowered (assuming it's a for-real 1.5hp) but that shouldn't hurt and it's a lot better than being underpowered.

It's got a huge hole through the spindle for a lathe this size, which is goodness.

I know you didn't ask, but there is also the 10K you might consider. The 10K is a lot more lathe, but it's almost $2K more money and suffers from having only a 0.86" spindle bore. There is also no mention of collets. If it's the same as an "original" 10K, it will use 6K collets, which can be hard to find.


----------



## rhankey (Mar 27, 2012)

Mainer, For collets, it would appear one would need to use a separately purchased collet chuck with an MT3 shank or a DI-3 back plate.

Don, I guess bigger and more rigid is all relative to what you currently have and what you think you need going forward. IMHO, $3300 seems like a heck of a lot of money for such a small made in China lathe to which you need to manually swap around gears and mess with belts to adjust feed/threading rates or direction - and only longitudinal feed at that.

Robin


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reply I do have an MT3 ER32 Collet chuck. I am still looking, this is why I posted and needing advice. I figured some of you experience guy could guide me in the right direction. I need the lathe just for my model making hobby, I still work so resources are not a problem. I just want my moneys worth. I have not been happy with my Micromark lathe or maybe i am just not experience enough to handle it or judge it.

Don


----------



## rhitee93 (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought this lathe for $700. It is over 60 years old, and has some wear, but it is still a better machine than I am a machinist.

I had to spend 3 months of my life stripping, cleaning, repainting and assembling. It also required a couple hundred dollars worth of repair parts. Still for a lot less money and some time I ended up with a lathe that I won't outgrow any time soon.

The old machine route isn't for everybody, but it is an option. I'd do it again.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 27, 2012)

That price seems a little high to me for an 8 X 18 lathe.
You are paying for the name on the sticker.

South Bend isn't what it used to be.

Take a look at the owners manual for that lathe.
Scroll down to the left bottom of the very last page to see where that manual was printed.
http://resources.southbendlathe.com/manuals/sb1001_m.pdf

I'd go with a 9 X 20 for 1/3 the cost. Just my personal opinion.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 27, 2012)

It's funny that in the manual it warns against running the lathe faster than 2300 RPM or damage may occur.....from the perspective of design, why allow the lathe to run faster than the fastest rated speed? ???


Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 27, 2012)

Choosing a lathe is a very personal choice . Usually based on needs ,budget ,experience , and available space. I started with a mini and upgraded to an old south bend. I have heard people like and dislike many of what is out there. Including the South bend and monarch 10ee. it seems there are always trade offs. You need to decide what is important. 

I like the D-1 spindle and the large spindle bore the size is a little small . I am not sure how one sets the thread pitch but for 3 grand plus I would expect a quick change gear box. 
and then if you want a face plate, a four jaw a steady rest or a follow rest they are options IIRC these are all included in most new import lathes from the 9x20 up. But if you do not need the accessories then nothing lost. 
Tin


----------



## sunworksco (Mar 27, 2012)

My heart throbs for the South Bend Light 10 lathe.
I'm looking for a rebuilt or lightly used machine with very good paint.
I would gladly pay what the Chinese South Bend sells for a Light 10.


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 27, 2012)

Tin the space and resources is not a problem, but the experience is and the need I could probably do without it. I have a friend who is a machinest I really have not ask him since he operates large lathes and I am trying to stay some what small and not happy with my Micromark lathe. Like I said this is my hobby and I do it in my spare time. 

Rick I do agree about the cost and I would like to get my money's worth if possible. One of the reasons I posted this and for that kind of money I would expect quality. Has Southbend loss it's quality?

Steamer your are right why let a machine distroy itself with a warning if you allow it to go to fast.

Since I do not have the experience and the time to rebuilt an old lathe I have to go another route. I am mechanically able to do it, but work only allows me little time now to do my hobby. Thank all of you for your replies, I value your opinions. I Will have to keeps searching for something worth having. Since I am not that much in a hurry to buy any yet.

Regards Don


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 28, 2012)

Don1966  said:
			
		

> Has Southbend loss it's quality?


Well, South Bend is not South Bend any longer. The guy who owns Grizzly bought the name, and is now pasting it on lathes that are not made by the original South Bend company at all.
There is no way I would give $3300 for an 8" lathe made in China, even with the fancy paint job and "name brand" stickers. Especially not for a lathe that only cuts 12 threads!

If you're going to go the China lathe route anyway, look at this one for 1/3 the price. Better specs in every regard and cuts 33 threads through a quick change box, to boot.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602
$1200, and you will have two grand left over to buy lots of good tooling, or even a milling machine.

Heck, for $3300 you might even come across a lightly used Myford. Something to be happy about.
Good luck with your decisions!


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Dean for the info and I did not know Southbend was owned by Grizzly. By the way I am a big fan of your web site I visit it often.

Don


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Don

 If you are looking for a high quality lathe you may want to expand your search to include the EMCO line of lathes.
Do not confuse EMCO with ENCO. The EMCO are made in Austria and tend to be of very high quality.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/emco/index.html


Regards Bert


----------



## Sshire (Mar 28, 2012)

Unless I am creating unnecessary work for myself, my G0602 does not have a quick change gearbox. 
I have to read the threading chart, get the correct change gears from the drawer, assemble the appropriate hex and open end wrenches, remove the gears, install the new gears and close everything up. 
Hardly quick change. I'm a bit jealous when I see the 3 second operation on quick change boxes. 
That said, I like this lathe a lot. Seems stable and I haven't had any problems at all. 
The best thing I ever did was to put a Phase II QCTP and a Bison 5C Set Tru On it. 
Also the Grizzly DRO. 
best
Stan


----------



## Sshire (Mar 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I did drive the 4 hours to the Grizz showroom in PA to look at the 8" South Bend before I bought the G0602. It is very pretty. Cross slide and compound are as smooth a silk. Everything was very nicely finished. Quiet lathe. Almost bought it but when I figured in the cost of tooling, accessories, a 4 jaw chuck, etc. I went with the G0602. It would have been a more difficult decision if it had a quick change gearbox and variable speed motor.
Best
Stan


----------



## sunworksco (Mar 28, 2012)

There is an SD-400 Prazi on EBay now for $2,000.00.
New condition but with minor problem.
I really like this lathe but very difficult to find used.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRAZI-Power...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ca2255d#ht_2738wt_689


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 28, 2012)

I really want to thanks all of you for your replies. I will do some more research. I do like the idea of a quick change gear box ifi spend that kind of money.

Don


----------



## sunworksco (Mar 28, 2012)

Im thinking that if I can't find a cherry condition Light 10 or, Prazi, that I will buy the Taiwan made South Bend 8x18 lathe.
It will do all that I need for a scale model maker and the light weight is a consideration for my nomadic lifestyle.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 29, 2012)

giovanni  said:
			
		

> Im thinking that if I can't find a cherry condition Light 10 or, Prazi, *that I will buy the Taiwan made South Bend 8x18 lathe*.


Giovanni, in the operators manual, available from Grizzly, it says in the machine specs;
Country Of Origin..........................China.


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Seems loud too at 82 dB.  How loud is an average lathe in a home workshop?

Dave


----------



## sunworksco (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, Dean.
I see that it is made in China.
The 10K is made in Taiwan.
I would buy the 10K if it was not that heavy.
I move around too much and the SB1001 is big enough for my hobby.
I'm still holding out for a rebuilt Light 10.


----------



## gambit_mb (Mar 19, 2014)

I know there hasn't been a post here for 2 years but just in case somebody stumbles on to it, when I received mine, my invoicing says it is made in Taiwan.  If I am correct, another member purchased one and Grizzly tech support confirms they are made in Taiwan even though the manual says China.

The person making the manuals is probably so use to typing China by now it was just routine.  LOL.


----------

